# l'avevo letto da giovane



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare quando viene usato indipendentemente il trapassato prossimo? Infatti ho giá osservato che ogni tanto lo usano cosí... É vero che a volte si usa al posto del passato remoto?
Aspetto che mi scriviate.

Tanti saluti,
Pellegrino

P.S.: Fatemi, per favore, anche degli esempi.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa ma... indipendentemente da cosa?


----------



## pellegrino12

Ti faccio un esempio. Una volta ho chiesto ad un'italiana se avesse letto un certo libro ed ha risposto: "Sí, l'AVEVO letto da giovane." Se invece avesse detto: "Sí, l'HO letto oppure lo LESSI da giovane", sarebbe stato corretto?
Un'altra volta, ad un esame di lingua italiana volevo sapere dove sarebbero usciti i risultati. Ho detto:" Mi dica, per favore, quando si sapranno i risultati dell'esame!" Ed hanno risposto: "A quella scuola dove AVEVA presentato la domanda." Perché avranno usato il trapassato? Se avessero detto: "...dove HA presentato la domanda", sarebbe stato giusto?


----------



## Extreb

pellegrino12 said:


> Ti faccio un esempio. Una volta ho chiesto ad un'italiana se avesse letto un certo libro ed ha risposto: "Sí, l'AVEVO letto da giovane." Se invece avesse detto: "Sí, l'HO letto oppure lo LESSI da giovane", sarebbe stato corretto?



_L'avevo letto_ mi suona un po' come dire: _sì, dovrei averlo letto_ oppure _l'ho letto, ma ora non ricordo bene di che cosa parla_.
Non so dirti se è una forma "corretta" oppure no, però capita di sentirla e di usarla.

_L'ho letto_ oppure _lo lessi_ generalmente è preferibile.



pellegrino12 said:


> Un'altra volta, ad un esame di lingua italiana volevo sapere dove si sarebbero conosciuti i risultati. Ho detto:" Mi dica, per favore, quando si sapranno i risultati dell'esame!" Ed hanno risposto: "A quella scuola dove AVEVA presentato la domanda." Perché avranno usato il trapassato? Se avessero detto: "...dove HA presentato la domanda", sarebbe stato giusto?



in questo caso _aveva presentato la domanda_ a me non suona molto bene, meglio dire _dove ha presentato la domanda_. Comunque nella lingua parlata capita di sentire spesso entrambe le forme.

ps. invece di dire _dove si sarebbero conosciuti i risultati_, meglio dire _dove sarebbero usciti i risultati_


----------



## pellegrino12

Grazie per l'aiuto e per la correzione. 
Allora, se ho capito bene, non ci sono delle regole rigorose, eh? Ogni tanto succede che i tempi verbali vengano usati senza qualsiasi motivo?
Intanto mi é venuto in mente anche un altro esempio:
Stavo chiacchierando con un mio conoscente italiano quando all'improvviso squilló il telefono e parló un pochettino con qualcuno. Poi, dopo aver smesso di telefonare, mi disse: "Allora, ERAVAMO rimasti a questo tema?"

Un'altra volta ho visto su un forum questi due commenti:

"Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare in questa cosa?"

E c'era la risposta: "Sí, ma ne AVEVAMO giá parlato qui." (e cliccando sulla parola "QUI" si poteva leggere il sito dove ne avevano parlato.)


In questo caso perché é stato usato questo tempo verbale?


----------



## Extreb

pellegrino12 said:


> Grazie per l'aiuto e per la correzione.
> Allora, se ho capito bene, non ci sono delle regole rigorose, eh? Ogni tanto succede che i tempi verbali vengano usati senza qualsiasi motivo?



Nella lingua parlata capita spesso di utilizzare i tempi verbali senza essere troppo rigorosi, nella lingua scritta invece bisogna essere più precisi. Ci sono casi in cui le diverse forme sono equivalenti, altri casi in cui è preferibile utilizzarne una piuttosto che un'altra.



pellegrino12 said:


> Intanto mi é venuto in mente anche un altro esempio:
> Stavo chiacchierando con un mio conoscente italiano quando all'improvviso squilló il telefono e parló un pochettino con qualcuno. Poi, dopo aver smesso di telefonare, mi disse: "Allora, ERAVAMO rimasti a questo tema?"



_Rispetto al momento in cui mi è arrivata la chiamata, dove eravamo rimasti?_

però si può anche dire:

_Adesso che la chiamata è terminata, siamo rimasti a questo tema._

Il primo utilizzo mi sembra più comune, ma non è sbagliato nemmeno il secondo.



pellegrino12 said:


> Un'altra volta ho visto su un forum questi due commenti:
> 
> "Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare in questa cosa?"
> 
> E c'era la risposta: "Sí, ma ne AVEVAMO giá parlato qui." (e cliccando sulla parola "QUI" si poteva leggere il sito dove ne avevano parlato.)
> 
> 
> In questo caso perché é stato usato questo tempo verbale?



_Prima che tu facessi questa domanda, ne avevamo già parlato_. Potrebbe anche essere un modo (gentile) per dire che ne abbiamo già discusso a lungo e quindi non è il caso di parlarne di nuovo.

Ma si può anche dire che _questa domanda è interessante, se vuoi approfondire tempo fa ne abbiamo parlato qui_.

Io comunque ti posso dare le mie impressioni. Poi se c'è qualcuno di più esperto, ben venga 

ciao!


----------



## pellegrino12

Hmm... va bene... grazie! 
Comunque ho ancora domanda (io sono, diciamo cosí, sempre pieno zeppo di domande.  L'italiano mi piace molto e perció vorrei impararlo per quanto é possibile.  )
Hai scritto in uno dei tuoi commenti: "dovrei averlo letto". "Dovrei averlo letto" = "Avrei dovuto leggerlo" o no? Se no, spiegami, per favore, qual é la differenza.


----------



## Extreb

per quanto riguarda gli esempi iniziali, ci ho ripensato e forse si possono intendere così:

_Avevo letto questo libro da giovane (prima di diventare vecchia)_
_deve recarsi dove aveva presentato la domanda (prima di effettuare l'esame)_

ma sono piccole sfumature, e confermo che preferisco l'altra forma.

Su wikipedia si trova l'esempio _Ieri all'una avevo già mangiato_, che si può rendere anche come _Ieri ho mangiato prima dell'una_. La prima frase sembra indicare che si tratti di un evento eccezionale (di solito mangio tardi, ma ieri ho dovuto mangiare presto), la seconda no, a meno che non venga specificato dopo.

_Dovrei averlo letto_ si può intendere come _credo di averlo letto_, _sono quasi sicuro/a di averlo letto_

Invece:

_avrei dovuto leggere questo libro per superare l'esame, ma asono stato promosso lo stesso_

_Dovrei aver letto questo libro per superare l'esame..._ mmm non credo, non mi suona bene, credo userei l'altra forma!

comunque complimenti, mi sembra che l'italiano lo conosci già molto bene!


----------



## pellegrino12

Grazie mille per i complimenti!  Secondo me spieghi molto bene...
Potresti dirmi qual é, secondo te, la differenza tra queste frasi?

Ma perché non me l'avevi detto prima?
Ma perché non me l'hai detto prima?

Ogni tanto trovo difficile l'uso corretto dei tempi verbali perché nella nostra lingua c'é solo una forma di passato... E niente congiuntivo, niente concordanza dei tempi...


----------



## Necsus

Di fatto il _trapassato prossimo_ viene usato per indicare un evento passato anteriore a un altro evento pure passato, che quando non espresso è comunque desumibile dal contesto.
Io darei ai tuoi dubbi queste personali spiegazioni:

Una volta ho chiesto a un'italiana se avesse letto un certo libro e lei ha risposto: "Sí, l'AVEVO letto da giovane" => "poi l'ho riletto recentemente";
"dove si sapranno i risultati dell'esame?" E hanno risposto: "Alla scuola dove AVEVA presentato la domanda" => direi comunque HA, ma eventualmente AVEVA "prima di venire in questa"; 
"Allora, ERAVAMO rimasti a questo tema?" => "prima che ci interrompessero";
"Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare in questa cosa?" "Sí, ma ne AVEVAMO giá parlato qui" => direi comunque ABBIAMO, ma eventualmente AVEVAMO "prima di riparlarne per aiutarti", considerandolo come già accaduto per sottolineare la sicurezza che verrà fatto;
Ma perché non me l'avevi detto prima? => direi comunque HAI, ma AVEVI può riferirsi a un 'prima' e un 'dopo' passati e conclusi;
Ma perché non me l'hai detto prima? => di qualcosa i cui effetti sono ancora validi.


----------



## Extreb

il congiuntivo è difficile anche per gli italiani, molti addirittura non lo conoscono, tanti cercano di evitarlo, e tutti prima o poi sbagliano 

come dice Necsus, il trapassato prossimo si utilizza per indicare un evento precedente ad un altro evento passato, quindi potrebbe essere:

_Perché non me l'avevi detto prima che ieri sareste partiti?_
_Perché non me l'hai detto prima che questa sera non possiamo vederci?_

se l'evento non è indicato potrebbe essere sottointeso, l'effetto finale è che l'evento iniziale sembra meno legato al presente, o un po' più distante. Sono piccole sfumature, in questo caso il senso è quasi lo stesso, ma si potrebbe comunque utilizzare anche l'altra forma.

ciao!


----------



## bo-marco

"dovrei averlo letto" ha un significato diverso da "avrei dovuto leggerlo".

"Dovrei averlo letto" significa "forse l'ho letto" o "penso di averlo letto ma non sono sicuro".

"Avrei dovuto leggerlo" significa "non l'ho letto ma avrei dovuto farlo"


----------



## spulp

(perché mischiare due argomenti? abbiamo inizato con il trapassato e siamo finiti al condizionale passato...)

1) il trapassato prossimo esprime anteriorità rispetto ad un altro passato, è un passato nel passato;

2) in alcune zone del nord italia, per esempio a Torino dove abito, il passato remoto (=lessi) nella lingua parlata non lo usa praticamente nessuno, si usa quasi esclusivamente il passato prossimo, anche quando si parla, in termini non troppo formali, di argomenti storici antichi ("Socrate ha scritto...", "I Romani hanno invaso la Pannonia...")

3) persino per una mente torinese talvolta il passato prossimo risulta "inadeguato" ad esprimere un evento che la mia memoria o la mia esperienza di vita percepiscono come molto lontano: in questo caso nella lingua parlata si usa il trapassato, che è percepito come tempo verbale "più passato" del (nostro) normale passato prossimo: perché noi a Torino il passato remoto proprio non lo usiamo (in verità io sì, ma talvolta vengo addirittura deriso!)


----------



## pellegrino12

Va bene, grazie mille per il vostro aiuto! 
Intanto vorrei chiedervi una cosa.
In questa situazione quale tempo verbale é piú giusto?

A una scuola la lezione di storia é giá cominciata ma il professore non é ancora arrivato. Gli studenti cominciano a studiare, ad esempio, la matematica ma intanto arriva il professore. Poi tutti stanno attenti a lui ma il professore finisce di insegnare 10 minuti prima della fine della lezione. Allora dice: "Potete continuare quello che AVEVATE cominciato." Vuole dire che gli studenti possono occuparsi della matematica e di quello che si occupavano quando lui é entrato in classe. 

In questo caso l'uso del trapassato (AVEVATE cominciato) é giusto?


----------



## Necsus

pellegrino12 said:


> In questo caso l'uso del trapassato (AVEVATE cominciato) é giusto?


----------



## Enigmista

Si come conferma Necsus è corretto poichè sarebbe da intendersi come:

"Potete continuare (adesso) quello che AVEVATE cominciato" (prima che entrassi)..

Quindi la logica del_ passato nel passato_ viene rispettata e l'uso del Trapassato è corretto


----------



## pellegrino12

Capito! Grazie! 
Comunque se si usasse il passato prossimo in questo caso, sarebbe (molto) sbagliato?


----------



## Enigmista

pellegrino12 said:


> Capito! Grazie!
> Comunque se si usasse il passato prossimo in questo caso, sarebbe (molto) sbagliato?



No non sarebbe un errore madornale 

Potresti anche dire : Potete continuare quello che_* AVETE GIà *_cominciato"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io invece vorrei farti i complimenti per come scrivi -- e mostri di conoscere -- la nostra lingua. Veramente straordinario.
Complimenti vivissimi.
GS
Quanto al problema dell'uso del "Trapassato Prossimo", i nostri amici ti hanno già detto cose molto interessanti. Io vorrei solo aggiungere una frase che si sente dire spesso in certe circostanze, e che credo possa costituire una discreta esemplificazione dell'uso di questo tempo.
Due persone si incontrano e una informa l'altra del decesso di una terza persona, evidentemente un conoscente comune. Es.: "Sai che X ci ha lasciati?". Al che l'altro risponde con "Non riesco a capacitarmene: l'_avevo visto_ giovedì, ed era in gran forma".
Escludendo "lo vidi", che probabilmente viene usato dai toscani e da qualche altro, ma non dalle mie parti, l'unico concorrente resterebbe "l'ho visto". Ma a molti di noi questo tempo non soddisferebbe perché non segnalerebbe il rapporto che il parlante vuole instaurare tra il momento del decesso e il momento -- ad esso anteriore -- dell'incontro col conoscente ancora in vita: il che è funzionale all'intenzione di manifestare efficacemente l'incredulità di fronte a due eventi di segno opposto. Il tutto visto da un punto d'osservazione che è il "qui e ora" dell'enunciazione. "L'ho visto", al contrario, segnalerebbe soltanto un rapporto tra il momento attuale e il momento dell'incontro... saltando "a piedi pari" il momento del decesso.
Ci sono lingue, come ad es. l'inglese, in cui questo "duplice balzo" non è sempre sentito come necessario, tan'è vero che comunemente in questa lingua si userebbe -- certamente più spesso che in italiano -- il Simple Past. 
Cari saluti e ancora congratulazioni.
GS


----------



## pellegrino12

Caro Giorgio,

grazie per i tuoi complimenti. L'italiano mi piace davvero tanto (sono due anni che lo studio) ma immagina, ho appena saputo di aver superato l'esame di lingua a livello C1!  Ogni tanto mi sembra difficile per i tempi vebrali, peró non credo che sia una lingua inimparabile. Inoltre grazie anche per il tuo esempio.

Oggi, mentre stavo riflettendo, mi sono venute in mente due situazioni nelle quali non sono sicuro quali tempi verbali andrebbero usati.
Il primo esempio: ieri i miei hanno partecipato ad una festa, insieme ad alcuni dei loro conoscenti e mi hanno portato un pochettino di quei cibi che si poteva mangiare. Oggi ho detto a mia madre: "Questa carne mi piace moltissimo! Potresti chiedere a X di darti la sua ricetta?" "Sí, ma io la ricetta ce l'ho e inoltre quella carne non é stata cotta da X. É stata cotta da Y." Poi ha aggiunto una domanda, rivolgendosi a mio padre: "Ma dove l'ha imparata? (=la ricetta)?" "Puó darsi che l'abbia imparata in Transilvania."

La mia domanda é questa: HA IMPARATO ( e ABBIA imparato al posto di AVESSE imparato) é giusto in questo caso o `e meglio usare il trapassato? Siccome tra il momento attuale ed il fatto che quella persona si é impadronita della ricetta c'é un'altra azione: l'ha cotta. 


L'altra situazione:

-Immagina, ho appena letto questo libro!
- Davvero? E dove l'hai comprato? (Oppure dove l'AVEVI comprato?)


In questi casi quali tempi verbali usereste?

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte. 

Pellegrino


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Pelle.
Scusa il ritardo: "ha imparato la ricetta" e "dove l'abbia imparata" sono senz'altro le forme che noi useremmo. Anche nel caso del libro, la domanda normalmente sarebbe "E dove l'hai comprato?". Vediamo se riesco a immaginare un caso in cui, al contrario, useremmo i trapassati e i congiuntivi. Ecco, supponiamo che:
X: "Buona, questa pietanza" 
Y: "L'ho preparata cercando di ricordare la ricetta di mia mamma"

X: "Puoi darla anche a me, la ricetta?"
Y: "Purtroppo non ce l'ho più: è andata perduta nel trasloco"

X: "Ma quando te l'aveva data?
Y: "Me l'aveva data il giorno del mio matrimonio"

X: "E secondo te dove l'aveva imparata?
Y: "Non so di preciso; può darsi che l'avesse imparata in Transilvania"  

Qui l'evento, diciamo così, cronologicamente intermedio, che può far scattare l'impiego del "trapassato prossimo" è lo smarrimento della ricetta, che come tale ha creato un "nuovo stato delle cose". 
Nell'ultimo coppia di battute, secondo me è possibile anche l'uso del Passato Prossimo e del Congiuntivo Passato ("ha imparata" e "abbia imparata"), che tra l'altro ci informano, seppure in modo indiretto, del fatto che la mamma di Y è ancora al mondo. 
Nel caso del Trapassato Prossimo e del Congiuntivo Imperfetto, al contrario, l'interlocutore _può_ inferire che la mamma non sia più. 
Spero di essere stato comprensibile ... e utile.
GS


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao Giorgio,

grazie per l'esempio, ho capito QUAL `E (e non QUAL'`E  ) la differenza tra quelle frasi. Se invece la ricetta non fosse andata perduta, si dovrebbe dire: "te l'ha data", "l'ha imparata" e "l'abbia imparata", vero?  Devo dire che i tuoi esempi sono sempre ottimi e cosí é piú facile capire la differenza tra certe cose. 

Ciao,
Pelle


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao!
Ho trovato questa frase su internet: 
_È probabile_ (adesso) _che avessero discusso il problema già negli anni ‘70._Secondo voi sarebbe giusto se si usasse il congiuntivo passato? (abbia discusso). Infatti per me non é tanto chiaro perché sia necessario quello trapassato.

Tanti saluti,
Pelle


----------



## Enigmista

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao!
> Ho trovato questa frase su internet:
> _È probabile_ (adesso) _che *avessero* discusso il problema già negli anni ‘70._Secondo voi sarebbe giusto se si usasse il congiuntivo passato? (abbia discusso). Infatti per me non é tanto chiaro perché sia necessario quello trapassato.
> 
> Tanti saluti,
> Pelle



Puoi usare anche il Congiuntivo Passato..._*abbia discusso*_ non va bene però in questo a meno che perchè abbiamo un plurale 

La frase sarebbe però : _È probabile_ (adesso) _che *abbiano* (loro) discusso il problema già negli anni _70...

Se il tempo della reggente è al presente allora il Cong.Passato è possibile 
Altrimenti devi usare solo il Cong.Imperfetto e trapassato


----------



## pellegrino12

Salve a tutti!
Alla fine di un mantra c'é questa frase:

Se mandi questo mantra a piú di 15 persone "la tua vita migliorerá drasticamente e tutto quello che _avevi _mai _sognato_ inizierá a prendere forma."
La mia domanda é questa: perché _avevi_ sognato?? Io direi _hai _sognato, non so quale azione preceda in passato per cui si dovrebbe usare il trapassato...

Aspetto le vostre risposte! 

Pelle


----------



## stefano1488

Ciao Pelle.
Innanzitutto ti faccio i complimenti anch'io. Scrivi benissimo in italiano, meglio di molti italiani! Per di più, dopo soli due anni e avendo come madrelingua l'ungherese, che è completamente diverso.
Probabilmente le tue incertezze derivano dal fatto che, a quanto dici, in ungherese (come in tedesco e in inglese) esiste un solo tempo passato che combina l'imperfetto e il passato remoto italiano.
In generale, direi che le regole sull'uso dei tempi in italiano sono meno rigide come in altre lingue e che parla o scrive ha molta libertà di scelta a seconda di quel che vuol mettere in risalto.
Premessa: la frase che hai riportato suona male in italiano. In italiano non diremmo mai "quel che avevi mai sognato", ma "quel che non avevi mai sognato" (ma la frase in questo caso sarebbe negativa e non avrebbe senso nel contesto), o "quel che avevi sempre sognato", oppure "quel che non avevi mai neanche sognato/osato sognare". Possibile anche il verbo "desiderare" o la costruzione con il sostantivo "i tuoi sogni inizieranno a prendere forma". Così come l'hai scritto il mantra mi sembra una traduzione piuttosto meccanica dall'inglese (colpa di chi te l'ha mandato, sia chiaro) .

Quanto al tempo, che è quello che t'interessa: secondo me si può usare sia il passato prossimo, sia il trapassato prossimo, soprattutto se si aggiunge la parola "sempre" ("che hai/avevi sempre sognato/desiderato etc.). Al trapassato è collegata soprattutto l'idea di anteriorità: "_prima_ era così, _poi_ le cose sono cambiate". Quest'idea di anteriorità non è necessariamente legata a regole precise e chi scrive può, entro certi limiti, scegliere quale aspetto mettere in risalto a seconda delle sue esigenze.

Quindi, secondo me, dal punto di vista grammaticale vanno bene entrambe le forme; forse "avevi sempre sognato" ha una sfumatura più vaga e nostalgica, dà l'idea che il sogno durasse da più tempo e/o che fosse considerato talmente irrealizzabile da essere stato abbandonato o quasi, e quindi rafforza il contrasto tra il passato in cui il sogno era irrealizzabile e il presente in cui esso inizia a prendere forma, mentre "hai sempre sognato" è più diretto e descrittivo. Persino l'imperfetto è utilizzabile (con altri verbi): "tutto quel che neanche credevi possibile", per esempio.

In generale, io non mi farei troppi problemi con l'uso dei tempi dei verbi. Molto è lasciato alla scelta di chi si esprime, e anche in Italia l'uso del passato prossimo, per esempio, cambia da una regione all'altra.

Fai bene a cercare di capire come funziona, ma, secondo me, in molti casi puoi anche rilassarti e scegliere la forma verbale che ti piace di più. 
Che ne pensano gli altri? 

PS Possibile anche il condizionale: "tutto quel che non avresti mai neanche sognato/desiderato/osato sognare/osato desiderare" etc. etc.


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao Stefano!
Grazie per i complimenti e per la tua risposta.  Devo confessare che l'italiano mi piace anche per questo: le regole non sono cosí rigorose come, ad esempio, in inglese. (Peró ho giá osservato che anche le regole della lingua inglese sono piú, diciamo cosí, leggere di quanto si creda. )
Comunque da qualche parte ho letto che si usa indipendentemente il trapassato quando l'azione di cui sto parlando si é giá svolta un'altra volta oppure si sta svolgendo nel momento in cui sto parlando.
Ad esempio:
se si dice: "Non sono mai stato in Italia.", questo significa che la persona parlante non l'ha mai vista ma quando si é proprio lí, si dice: "Non ero mai stato in Italia." , vero?
Inoltre ho un'altra domanda:
Oggi, mentre stavamo pranzando, qualcuno mi ha chiesto: "Vuoi bere qualcosa?" Io ho risposto di no. Poi é probabile che questa persona se ne fosse dimenticata perché dieci mintui dopo mi ha chiesto di nuovo: "Vuoi bere qualcosa? Oppure te l'_avevo _giá _chiesto_?"
Se volessi tradurre questa frase in italiano, secondo voi in questa situazione il trapassato ci starebbe o no?
Ciao,
Pelle


----------



## ivanbcn

Scusate se torno all'inizio della discussione, nel caso di 

"Sí, l'AVEVO letto da giovane.", 
al di là di tutte le osservazioni sull'uso grammaticale dei tempi verbali, chi parla utilizza il trapassato anche perché vede la lettura di quel libro come un evento molto distante non solo a livello di tempo, ma anche a livello soggettivo (non so bene come spiegarmi, comunque secondo me suggerisce anche che probabilmente non si ricorda bene della trama del libro, di che parla, dove/perché l'ha letto e così via, magari nemmeno ricorda dov'è il libro).

Dire "L'ho letto da giovane" secondo me indicherebbe non solo una vicinanza temporale maggiore ma anche una prossimità soggettiva maggiore (al di là del momento esatto nel passato in cui l'ha letto, forse chi parla ha un ricordo forte del libro, della trama, o sa di tenerlo in un posto ben definito, es. la libreria in salotto, ecc.).

i.


----------



## pellegrino12

Hmmm... Va bene... Peró questa persona avrebbe potuto usare anche il passato remoto, no? Cioé: Lo lessi da giovane.  Siccome probabilmente avrá voluto sottlineare la distanza. Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## ivanbcn

È che io il passato remoto non lo uso mai quando parlo ... forse solo quando parlo di qualche evento storico (come quando avevo qualche interrogazione di storia o letteratura a scuola) e anche in questi casi forse tendo ad usare il passato prossimo.


----------

